# Which watch?



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

Hello, I'm looking to get a new watch and I'm considering a classic...










or










or a Monza










What do you think? Any thoughts on Alternatives.

Cheers, Darren


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Middle one every time!

But then again, suppose it depends on your taste....


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

scott-tt225 said:


> Middle one every time!
> 
> But then again, suppose it depends on your taste....


and your wrist size!


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

Now that's a point...I'm not sure I can get away with a big watch as I don't have the biggest wrist.

The first 2 are the same watch but with different straps as the Rolex Explorer came with a leather strap originally. The steel band on the second is a later addition I believe. But there are slight differences with the numbers, the softer look of the first looks better IMO,

I've looked at a Panerai but this is too big for me.

What I'm after is understated and classic and I think the Rolex delivers.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Can i have the cash instead. :lol: otherwise i say the middle one very nice.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

Daz said:


> Now that's a point...I'm not sure I can get away with a big watch as I don't have the biggest wrist.
> 
> The first 2 are the same watch but with different straps as the Rolex Explorer came with a leather strap originally. The steel band on the second is a later addition I believe. But there are slight differences with the numbers, the softer look of the first looks better IMO,
> 
> ...


What about I.W.C. ?


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

If your not after a proper watch the top one is nice otherwise get a Breitling


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

> If your not after a proper watch the top one is nice otherwise get a Breitling


Now now, lets not get bitchy :wink:

But Breitling are too big for me, and too flashy with dials everywhere on the face. Although if you know better feel free to educate me.....



> What about I.W.C. ?


I'm in the early stages of looking so I haven't considered this, although I have just read KMP's post and spotted your recommendation.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Daz said:


> Now that's a point...I'm not sure I can get away with a big watch as I don't have the biggest wrist.
> 
> The first 2 are the same watch but with different straps as the Rolex Explorer came with a leather strap originally. The steel band on the second is a later addition I believe. But there are slight differences with the numbers, the softer look of the first looks better IMO,
> 
> ...


Do you know Panerai do three sizes 40mm & 44mm & 47mm have a try of the 40mm


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

2nd one down , i have a similar model. It has been a fantastic watch .

Don't be affraid to haggle with the high street jewellers , most won't loose a sale for the sake of some discount :roll:

I am in the Jewellery trade although nothing to do with watches though but i know from the jewellery press etc that watch sales are poor at the moment


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

You want it as an everyday watch, or a special occassion watch?

Personally, I'm a big fan of Tags, the Monza is beautiful. The Rolex's you picked out dont really do much for me, i'd much rather go for an Explorer II or a Breitling Wings (not too many dials) or perhaps even an Ebel.

Watches must be the one thing i have spent the most money on in the past, excluding the car and property, i just love them!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

fastasflip said:


> If your not after a proper watch the top one is nice otherwise get a Breitling


I have a nice copy of a Breitling you could have ,only loses 15 mins per hour :lol: (In my defence I bought it to see if I could get away with wearing a big watch)


----------



## BorderFox (Jun 21, 2003)

I would go for the Tag, nicest of the 3 IMHO.


----------



## damnitsfast (Dec 30, 2006)

I saw this one by Silva at the Outdoor Show NEC & it is such a nice peice of kit in the flesh....with a TT twist to the styling....

does everything apart from make the tea 

http://www.outdoorgarage.com/acatalog/c ... Watch.html

but given that I have 7 watches on the go at the mo....I am of the opinion that it's horses for courses and the occasion...that's my excuse 

IMHO...you should go for the one that no matter the price & make....ticks the 'have to have it' box for you!

and from experience....wear a chunky watch for a few days and your old slimline ones feel like girls watches!


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

damnitsfast said:


> and from experience....wear a chunky watch for a few days and your old slimline ones feel like girls watches!


yup, definitely agree,


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I have a tag kirium which although a digital the digits can be turned off leaving a very black face that looks like no face if you get my drift
chunky enough, plus it has an alarm, i have had tags in various guises for a few years now and wouldn't go for anything else, so much so i 
bought the wife one


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Daz said:


> > If your not after a proper watch the top one is nice otherwise get a Breitling
> 
> 
> Now now, lets not get bitchy :wink:
> ...


I'm not going to try and persuade you to get a Breitling, (especially as the purists will soon be along to tell you that as Breitling don't make their own movoements, they're not considered 'up there' but they certainly do stuff which isn't full of dials. The one I bought (SuperOcean) I did because it was very plain looking.


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

> What about I.W.C. ?


Now there's a thing, I haven't....but I will, thankyou.



> I have a nice copy of a Breitling you could have ,only loses 15 mins per hour (In my defence I bought it to see if I could get away with wearing a big watch)


Is it a Bangkok special, only 10 Dollaarr!



> The one I bought (SuperOcean) I did because it was very plain looking.


Nice watch but not what I'm after, actually I think I'm swaying towards more of a classic look but with a harder edge, if that makes sense. :?


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Kell said:


> Daz said:
> 
> 
> > > If your not after a proper watch the top one is nice otherwise get a Breitling
> ...


I love my breitling! Beautifully made watch with a Fab movememnt  I've never had any probs from any of the movememnts of the watches i own, except the cartier roadster which had to go for a service after only a few years ownership, it kept losing a few minutes every few days.


----------

